# Partition a USB Pen Drive



## GilesX123

How do I partition a USB pen drive. 

Have you done it? What software did you use? 

I'm running XP. 

Can't work out from Google (loads of much too much technically stuff about booting from Linux partitions, etc). 

Many thanks

Giles


----------



## crazijoe

You should be able to do this in Disk Management. You will have to delete the exsiting partition and create and formate the new partitions.


----------



## GilesX123

Having problems with Disk Management. 

I have Administrator rights in XP Pro (doing this from work - home is just XP). 

Help just says: 

Right-click an unallocated region of a basic disk, and then click New Partition 
however, when I right click i get the following:



















(sorry about the image format, don't really know how to embed an image in a posting)

i.e. there is no option to create a new partition. 

Any thoughts? 

G


----------



## crazijoe

I actually never tried to partition a Flash drive. I would have figured Windows would see it as another drive but apparently not. This may not be a feature you can do on flash drives. Have you tried it in another computer?


----------



## GilesX123

I seem to get the same using PC at home too (XP rather than XP Pro)

Google searches suggests you can do it, but I don't really understand them - all about creating boot drives for Linux - way over my head. 

G


----------



## GT10

Normally software is included with the pen drive, either on it itself or on a separate CD. I have Corsair Flash Voyager and it says password protect and partition-able, bit annoyed cause i have no software with it what so ever so id imagine i can download it from corsair website. It better work, i need password protect considering my previous drive got stolen. They don't even tell you or nothing id a thought you would get it on the pen/flash/Memory drive/stick its self.


----------

